# An interesting perspective regarding the flu vaccine



## Josiah (Jan 20, 2015)

I see headlines telling people the vaccine is “only 23% effective”. I’d like a list of all medicines people take, diets they go on, behaviors they change, devices they employ, and procedures they undergo which are better than 23% effective. I’m willing to wager the number is quite low.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2015)

I wouldn't mind the "23% effective" tag if I knew for certain that the other 77% was only "non-effective", not "lethal" or "leading to awful side-effects".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't take flu shot any more and haven't for years, I have had the flu a couple of times while taking them, but not since I stopped.  I was never a fan of 'diets', if you want to lose weight, you have to reduce food/calorie consumption, sugar/carbohydrate intake and exercise.  As far as prescription meds, I'm sure there are many that are either ineffective or actually harmful to your health, as seen with all the side effects listed in the TV commercials.  I think more people die from prescription pharmaceuticals than illegal drugs.



> The CDC has already admitted that this year’s influenza strain is not a good match for the current flu vaccine. And yet, as in previous years, the universal message given to the public from the government and mainstream media is to “get the flu shot anyway.”
> 
> But what if the flu shot itself is part of the problem? Is it possible that the financial investment in stockpiling flu vaccines each year creates a conflict of interest in this public health message encouraging everyone to get their flu shots, even when it is not a good match for the strains of flu currently making people sick? Could the flu shot itself be making people sick, and even causing deaths?
> 
> ...


----------



## d0ug (Jan 23, 2015)

More and more doctors are coming out to say vaccine are not what they say the the effectiveness is coming into question. Even old studies are being challenged for there accuracy. Your best defense is a strong immune system.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 23, 2015)

It's always a "best guess" which strain of flu will hit every year.,,  sometimes they are on the mark.. sometimes not.. This year not.. HOWEVER, if you did get the vaccine, and you do end up with the flu.. your case will be much less severe..  because some components of every flu strain provides some protection from all.  Good enough for me... I wouldn't dream of NOT getting the flu vaccine.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 23, 2015)

d0ug said:


> More and more doctors are coming out to say vaccine are not what they say the the effectiveness is coming into question. Even old studies are being challenged for there accuracy. Your best defense is a strong immune system.



A strong immune system won't do diddley squat against a pathogen you have never come in contact with.   Our immune system is strong when we are producing antibodies against a particular virus or bacteria.  In order to produce antibodies you must have had previous contact with the virus..  Just like now... the kids of the anti-vax crew are getting measles at record rates.... YEP...  now they will be immune to measles... but they first had to have the disease.. and having had measles.. it's miserable and can be dangerous.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 23, 2015)

As I mentioned before I did get the flu this year and it was much milder than an ordinary cold which I ascribe to having gotten my flu shot.


----------



## d0ug (Jan 23, 2015)

Interesting that everyone does not get the flu even when it is a new strain. Even bad virus some people with a good immune system seem not to be effected. Your answer would be ??


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2015)

d0ug said:


> Interesting that everyone does not get the flu even when it is a new strain. Even bad virus some people with a good immune system seem not to be effected. Your answer would be ??



A lucky roll of the Genetic Dice?


----------

